# Fluffy baby pics



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my first and only baby to carry my herd name!
Dollys Acre Bonnie Blue DOB 3/15/2009

Dam: Hollow Ache R Binky
Sire: Heart Hand n Holler Maverick
















She has moonspots! I found a third one on the inside of her right rear leg!

My Angel gave me these flashy boys on 3/16/09
Teddy is their sire

First born
















Second and very surprised with his color!















Together...#1 is acting bucky at just 20 hours old! 









Even though Binky gave me just one doeling and Angel the 2 bucklings, I am just relieved with the healthy kids and healthy deliveries.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable.....I love them ....  :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That doeling is just beautiful! And I have to say that I love the coloring on the first boy. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all such doll babies! congratulations all over :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! And a bigger plus to the doeling.....she appears to be polled!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAAWWWWWW, look at those babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet Liz! So are you keeping her :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

aww how sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No...she's not staying, I decided that I think I will wait to add to my nigi herd until next year. I hope I can get her to a home that will love her and use her for milk, Binky did wonderful with production last year and I hope it's either the same this year or better :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

ME ME ME! I want her! :ROFL: I wish. She's just one of the cutest little things. :wink: I really do hope you find her a good home though.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW......................... they are just so darn cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooooo what cuties. 

I really like the tan/gold boy, but thats probably because he looks kinda like Xcell's boy.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*thinks about the 8 on bottles and then the 4 more they are getting looks at these little ones Pulls out hair* 

Well um I think there is maybe more room in there for few more 

*steals babies and places them somewhere on the farm hopen her boss would not notice* 

What new babies??


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What cute babies. Hmmm, :scratch: if I send you a big box and a lot of stamps.... :roll: 

Anna


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're very cute! I really like the gold buckling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!  

I am baffled as to the color of the little gold boy...Bugsy is his name BTW.

Angels dam is a VERY light gold/peachy color with ALOT of white........there are no carmels in Hanks lines(Angels sire) and Teddy has no carmel/gold in his lines other than the Buckskins on his sires end?????
His brother is the spittin' image of Teddy....Doc, has more white though.

Anyhow, it ALWAYS amazes me at just how active these little babies are .....they are 5 and 4 days old respectively and BB (BonnieBlue) has already mastered the task of jumping up on moms back!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

OK, I'm curious! How did you come up with the the name Bugsy? Bugs Bunny?  
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep....since "DOC" came about from "Teddy".....both of which are my boss' name........It's Bugs Bunny that is famous for the phrase "Whats up Doc?" :ROFL: 


Of course these are the names I will call them until their new owners decide on something different.


----------

